# FR: je ne vois que peu d'exemples où X et offrant Y



## Angela Thomas

Hi!
DOC: 1907 Museum catalog on ancient mirrors -- Introduction, section about mirror handles.
CONTEXT: Le manche du miroir, dans ses diverses manifestations, tantôt souligne et complète le sens allégorique du disque, tantôt ajoute une idée à celle qui se trouve exprimée en lui. *Je ne vois que peu d'exemples où* il nous apparaisse dénué de toute espèce de sens *et *n'*offrant* par sa forme et son décor rien que d'approprié à son rôle matériel. Et d'abord, la première impression qu'on éprouve, en considérant toutes les formes que ce manche est susceptible de prendre, c'est qu'elles se ramènent à un nombre limité de types bien définis.
ATTEMPT: *I see only a few examples* *in which...and providing *nothing appropriate to its material role by either its form or decoration.
QUERY: I don't understand the switch to a participle here, could someone please explain? Perhaps it doesn't even go back to _exemples_? 
Thank you!


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir Angela,

Votre commentateur miroitier a décidemment une syntaxe bien à lui. Qui date de 1907. Mais qui fut aussi celle des "savants" entre 1850 et 1920.

Que comprendre dans ce "et n'offrant" ?
A mon humble avis, ce n'est pas "n'offrant" qui est le problème, c'est le "et" qui me semble être en trop.

Je comprends : "Je ne vois que peu d'exemples où il nous apparaisse dénué de toute espèce de sens, n'offrant par sa forme et son décor rien que d'approprié à son rôle matériel."

A confirmer...


----------



## Runako

I won't lie, it's a tricky one for me, with the use of what looks like the literary "ne", but my attempt is:

_"[...] and offering nothing, in it's form or decoration, suited to it's (substantive) main purpose."_

Whether or not my attempt is good, I think using the participle could be a replacement for a relative clause - "qui n'offrir par [...]".


----------



## olivier68

Si mon interprétation est correcte, alors, on pourrait aussi écrire :

"Je ne vois que peu d'exemples où il nous apparaisse dénué de toute espèce de sens : il n'offre alors par sa forme et son décor rien que d'approprié à son rôle matériel."

A confirmer...


----------



## jekoh

Runako said:


> _"[...] and offering nothing, in it's form or decoration, suited to it's (substantive) main purpose."_


_Offering nothing that is *not* (merely) suited_ [...]


----------



## Angela Thomas

Thanks everyone! I'll be coming across this construction lots more times in this book and elsewhere, so now I'll know what it is and how to handle it.  
Mais qui fut aussi celle des "savants" entre 1850 et 1920. Wow, is that ever specific !


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir Angela,

Je pense qu'il faudrait un autre avis. Ce qui me gêne, c'est ce "et". Je pense que tout le monde a compris le sens, mais c'est l'explication de la syntaxe qui me pose problème. Je pense que le "et" coordonne "dénué de..." et "n'offrant que", c'est-à-dire un adjectif et un participe présent. Là, mon oreille "bloque" ;-) On peut également envisager que ce "et" coordonne le verbe "apparaître" et le verbe "offrir" (?).

Mais après réflexion, une phrase du style :

"ces belles roses dénuées d'épines et offrant un merveilleux parfum" ne me semble pas incorrecte. Quoique ce ne serait vraiment pas la formulation que j'utiliserais naturellement (personnellement, je dirais : "ces belles roses dénuées d'épines (et) qui offrent un merveilleux parfum").

Quand je parlais de la langue des "savants" : je voulais juste dire que le style/syntaxe pouvait parfois être un peu "suranné" ("quaint").


----------



## Angela Thomas

Merci Olivier68! I think it's "quaint" also: an archaic construct. Your explanation is most helpful!
Angela


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir Angela,

I only used  "quaint" as "obsolete" or "old-fashionned".
Your text is dated 1907. Its French is not "archaic" ;-), an adjective which, if translated in French as "archaïque", would suggest (in French) something very very very old ;-)


----------



## janpol

le "et" ne me choque pas.
*Je ne vois que peu d'exemples où* il nous apparaisse dénué de toute espèce de sens *et *n'*offrant *par sa forme et son décor rien que d'approprié à son rôle matériel.
Ce qui me semble gêner la compréhension que l'on a de cette phrase c'est plutôt les négations : dénué, n'... que, rien et aussi "rien que d'approprié" >>> rien qui ne soit adapté à la fonction du miroir, du superflu, en somme. 
"traduisons" : je n'ai vu que quelques exemplaires sur lesquels on n'avait pas ajouté des motifs symboliques et auxquels on avait donné une forme simplement fonctionnelle.


----------



## olivier68

Hi hi.. bon, ben du coup.. ne me voici plus seul à m'interroger quant à la syntaxe, rigoureuse ou pas,
de cette phrase, de construction complexe et subtile !


----------



## Maître Capello

The phrase in question is undoubtedly poorly constructed. Since the possessives after _offrant_ are in the singular, that present participle cannot modify _exemples_ contrary to what you would expect; it can only modify _il_, referring to the mirror handle. The _et_ therefore necessarily links the two underlined phrases below.

_Je ne vois que peu d'exemples où *il* nous apparaisse dénué de toute espèce de sens *et* n'offrant par *sa* forme et *son* décor rien que d'approprié à *son* rôle matériel._​
In other words it means the following, which is convoluted:

_Je ne vois que peu d'exemples où *il nous apparaisse* dénué de toute espèce de sens *et* *[où il nous apparaisse]* n'offrant par sa forme et son décor rien que d'approprié à son rôle matériel._​
The sentence would be much clearer with a comma instead of _et_ as suggested by Olivier:

_Je ne vois que peu d'exemples où il nous apparaisse dénué de toute espèce de sens*,* n'offrant par sa forme et son décor rien que d'approprié à son rôle matériel._​
In short, the sentence means:

_I see only few examples where it appears to be devoid of any kind of meaning and only suited in its shape and decoration to its material purpose._​

P.S.: The phrase _ne…rien que d'approprié_ is old-fashioned. It means _ne…rien d'autre que quelque chose d'approprié, uniquement quelque chose d'approprié_.


----------



## Angela Thomas

Thank you Maître Capello for spelling it out so clearly to me! 
Thank you all for your help!
Angela


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir Me Capello,

Serait-il possible d'aller jusqu'à dire que cette phrase à la tortueuse syntaxe entre dans la grande famille des anacoluthes (sans doute ici bien involontaire... à moins que l'auteur ait vraiment voulu se distinguer en rendant compliquée une formulation qui aurait pu être bien plus simple) ? Type "zeugma" ?


Rajout : je viens de relire le titre du fil "Je ne vois que peu d'exemples où X et offrant Y"
Cette phrase ne rappellerait-elle pas le fameux "Timeo Danaos et dona ferentes", en fait ?


----------

